# Gerald Wingrove - a master craftsman in miniature metal works



## chbeyer (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,

if you are interested in miniature car building you know him for sure, but also for every other homemachinist I think it is a blessing to be able to look over his shoulder: 

http://www.wworkshop.net/Home_Page_/Home_Page.html

(This build project is to produce three 4.5 litre Blower Bentley fully detailed (long) chassis in 1/15th scale and finish one with a body by Gurney Nutting, (chassis SM3939) originally built for Woolf Barnato in 1931, the other two to be finished as Vanden Plas 4 seat touring bodies of (chassis MS3937), built for Amherst Villiers, the creator of the supercharger fitted to these cars.)

cheers
christoph


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow! nice shaping work, I have tried some in large scale in steel and it takes some serious patience


----------



## chbeyer (Aug 7, 2012)

Link is dead, can now bee senn with other building galeries on the HP of Gerald himself: 

http://www.wworkshop.net/Home_Page_/Home_Page.html

cheers
christoph


----------



## dsquire (Aug 7, 2012)

chbeyer said:


> Link is dead, can now bee senn with other building galeries on the HP of Gerald himself:
> 
> http://www.wworkshop.net/Home_Page_/Home_Page.html
> 
> ...




christoph     

Thanks for the new working link. I replaced it in the top post for you as well.

Cheers 

Don


----------

